

Apache Hadoop 2 goes GA - mehzer
http://hortonworks.com/blog/apache-hadoop-2-is-ga/

======
tshooter
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3403924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3403924)
about "Hadoop Reaches 1.0" almost a couple of years ago.

------
fnbr
Is it possible to build this (or any other 2.x) with homebrew, or do I need to
build it manually?

~~~
tshooter
Assuming you mean installation (not build).

Don't think you can install with homebrew (yet). Apache Ambari, another apache
project that helps install and manage Hadoop stack, should very soon be
supporting installation of 2.x both on single node and on a cluster.

~~~
fnbr
Apologies, I did mean install. Thanks for the tip- I'll check Ambari out.

